# Grand Coalition in UK?



## Yamathedestroyer (Apr 14, 2019)

So in the scenario of an hung parliament after the next general election where neither the Conservative nor the Labour Party have an Majority of seats with one of the tiny parties, how likely would it be that labour and torries wpuld form an great coalition? Would it be more likely under the lead of the torries or under the lead of labour? In Germany nowaday its very normal that the CDU (Conservative) and the SPD (Social Democrat/Labour) form an Great Coalition. Last examples of these were in Lower Saxony after the Election in 2017 under the leadership of the SPD and after the last Election of the Bundestag also in 2017 under the lead of the CDU. Though it took way longer on the federal Level because the SPD initially wanted to leave goverment and go to opposition (There was an Grand Coalition in place before that election too.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> So in the scenario of an hung parliament after the next general election where neither the Conservative nor the Labour Party have an Majority of seats with one of the tiny parties, how likely would it be that labour and torries wpuld form an great coalition? Would it be more likely under the lead of the torries or under the lead of labour? In Germany nowaday its very normal that the CDU (Conservative) and the SPD (Social Democrat/Labour) form an Great Coalition. Last examples of these were in Lower Saxony after the Election in 2017 under the leadership of the SPD and after the last Election of the Bundestag also in 2017 under the lead of the CDU. Though it took way longer on the federal Level because the SPD initially wanted to leave goverment and go to opposition (There was an Grand Coalition in place before that election too.


No way would this happen between labour and the tories. 

Much more likely we would see another minority government like the situation we have now where the DUP is propping up the government.

I have a hard time believing labour is going to be in power any time soon - especially with Corbyn in power.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Apr 14, 2019)

No, ive meant a situation where a minority goverment like no is also impossible. So the parties either would have to form coalitions with many tiny partners (which would be unstable) or find many parties that would tolerate a goverment without taking part in it (which would be even more unstable). So situation like germany had in 2005 when the SPD lead goverment lost its majority and there was no other constellation that was able to form an goverment so there had to be an grand coalition.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So im thining of an situation where there ever has to be an minority goverment that isnt tolerated by parliament or an forced Grand Coalition.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yamathedestroyer said:


> No, ive meant a situation where a minority goverment like no is also impossible. So the parties either would have to form coalitions with many tiny partners (which would be unstable) or find many parties that would tolerate a goverment without taking part in it (which would be even more unstable). So situation like germany had in 2005 when the SPD lead goverment lost its majority and there was no other constellation that was able to form an goverment so there had to be an grand coalition.


I don't think it's going to happen.

Tories and Labour cannot find common ground. 

I think common ground is much easier to find with the smaller parties.

I could see Tory+Brexit+UKIP+DUP way before Tory+Labour

Or Labour+SNP+Lib 

Tory and Labour cannot happen

I think the situation in Deutschland is different because the parties you are talking about had more in common to start


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Apr 14, 2019)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/election-could-see-tories-lose-14310944

even if Labour gain 34 more MP's they will not have a overall majority thou they will be the biggest party, 

But how much damage will the UK tabloid press do with Corbyn is a Marxist and remind Labour supporters that it looks like the Labour party will betray Labour voters who voted to leave the EU with the 'peoples confirmatory' 


https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-eu-referendum-or-lose-millions-voters-brexit

what about the number of Labour voters who voted leave, how many of them will still vote Labour at a general election after being betrayed  by the Labour party?


----------

